# Sigue lineas, el prototipo que he diseñado... ¿Qué fallas tiene?



## Vladkraune (Jul 18, 2010)

Hola...

Diseñar un robot no es tarea facil...

Aun así, depués de haber asistido a el concurso de Minirobotica, decidí empezar a diseñar un robot siguelineas...

Y  empecé por lo mecánico (Si no sabes que controlarás no sabras como hacerlo)...
Opté por un sistema diferencial... pues no necesitaba una pieza móvil para dar dirección (con los que ya habia tenido problemas antes )...

Añadí 8 sensores infrarrojos QRD1114, para poder saber con exactitud el grado de desviación que presenta el movil respecto a la linea... tal vez sensados mediante ADC...

Eso me deja en la lista de necesidades...


PWM
8 ADC´s
Dos fuentes de alimentación para minizar el ruido

y lo pretendo resolver con un ATmega16A...

El programa basicamente ubicaria la linea y sensaria los sensores adyacentes, de ahi saca PWM proporcional... a cada motor...

Construí un circuito y es aquí donde pido ayuda para ver si tal circuito funcionaría (aún no lo he armado, estoy en espera de algunas piezas)...


----------



## HeTPro (Jul 18, 2010)

En que programa has diseñado la PCB? has probado hacerlo en eagle?
8 sensores infrarojos? por que tantos? con un buen algoritmo 2 son mas que suficiente.

Saludos


----------



## Vladkraune (Jul 18, 2010)

Lo he diseñado en Altium designer, he puesto 8 para lograr que en las curvas pueda salirse un poco es decir hacer una curva más suave.


----------



## Ddraig95 (Abr 21, 2014)

Vladkraune dijo:


> Lo he diseñado en Altium designer, he puesto 8 para lograr que en las curvas pueda salirse un poco es decir hacer una curva más suave.



Hola, oye una pregunta en donde conseguiste la libreria para al qrd1114 o que componentes fueron los que pusiste para armar el esquematico del sensor en altium?


----------



## Vladkraune (Abr 23, 2014)

Para ese componente puedes buscar la librería en Internet o en la misma página de Altium, incluso puedes ocupar unos simples conectores de 4 pines o componentes similares, como el CNY70.


----------

